# 320 points still available - SSR - $18 per point



## Galun

We finalized our travel plans for this year.  We own around 3300 points and we have ~2200 points available for rent.  My use year is in December and I can book Thanksgiving / Christmas with home resort priority.

I had been on the board since 2013. At first I was renting out excess points here, but in around 2015 I switched to using a broker for convenience. I was not happy with how some brokers treated renters last year during covid and started renting here again. You can search my post history to see how I dealt with covid related renters. We bought more points than we need currently since we are still working, and plan on spending a lot more time at Disney after retirement. Until then we have excess points to rent.

I may not be the cheapest in price per point, but I have enough points to handle large reservations like 2BR / Grand Villa. I am asking for slightly more in price per point since not many owners have this many points to rent. You’d still be saving close to 50% off Disney rack rates. However if you are looking for a smaller reservation with less than 150 points (or more), you will be better off going with an owner with less points available to rent, and probably at a lower price.

My price is as follows:

150 point minimum except from VGC and BWV
AKV - 279 points available at $19 per point All rented.
BWV - 259 points available at $19 per point all rented
SSR - 1026 320 points available at $18 per point.
AUL - 526 points available at $20 per point all rented
VGC - 123 points available at $22 per point. All rented
Additional costs:

$0.50 per point added for reservations that require walking.
$0.50 per point added for reservations that require over 350 points.
$1.00 per point added for reservations that require over 600 points.
$1.50 per point added for reservations that require over 900 points.
If you are interested, please PM or post here your desired resort, room preference, dates, party size (number of adult and children). I use a contract and I accept payment via personal check and Zelle only.

Thank you.


----------



## Goofy4

Looking for 291 points at AKV for January. I could back that off by 48 or 96 points and stay at BMV.


----------



## Jessteiga

Galun said:


> We finalized our travel plans for this year.  We own around 3300 points and we have ~2200 points available for rent.  My use year is in December and I can book Thanksgiving / Christmas with home resort priority.
> 
> I had been on the board since 2013. At first I was renting out excess points here, but in around 2015 I switched to using a broker for convenience. I was not happy with how some brokers treated renters last year during covid and started renting here again. You can search my post history to see how I dealt with covid related renters. We bought more points than we need currently since we are still working, and plan on spending a lot more time at Disney after retirement. Until then we have excess points to rent.
> 
> I may not be the cheapest in price per point, but I have enough points to handle large reservations like 2BR / Grand Villa. I am asking for slightly more in price per point since not many owners have this many points to rent. You’d still be saving close to 50% off Disney rack rates. However if you are looking for a smaller reservation with less than 150 points (or more), you will be better off going with an owner with less points available to rent, and probably at a lower price.
> 
> My price is as follows:
> 
> 150 point minimum except from VGC
> AKV - 279 points available at $19 per point
> BWV - 259 points available at $19 per point.
> SSR - 1026 points available at $18 per point.
> AUL - 526 points available at $20 per point
> VGC - 123 points available at $22 per point. rented
> If you are interested, please PM or post here your desired resort, room preference, dates, party size (number of adult and children). I use a contract and I accept payment via personal check and Zelle only.
> 
> Thank you.


Hello interested in a grand Floridian 1/22/23-1/28/23 one bedroom. Thank you! Any availability for these dates?


----------



## krsb09

Sent a PM


----------



## Galun

Goofy4 said:


> Looking for 291 points at AKV for January. I could back that off by 48 or 96 points and stay at BMV.



I can do up to 279 at AKV, if you can back up by 48 points I can possibly help you.  Unfortunately my BWV will most likely not be available anymore.  Please DM if interested.  Thank you.


----------



## Galun

Jessteiga said:


> Hello interested in a grand Floridian 1/22/23-1/28/23 one bedroom. Thank you! Any availability for these dates?



I cannot book that yet since I don’t have home resort priority at VGF.  Thank you for your interest.


----------



## MickeyChildress

I am looking for 2BR Std view (1 BR as backup) for 6 nights during the last half of July.  BLT preferred, Anything else on monorail (or walking to MK) 2nd, and AK 3rd.  Avoid a weekend night if possible.


----------



## Galun

MickeyChildress said:


> I am looking for 2BR Std view (1 BR as backup) for 6 nights during the last half of July.  BLT preferred, Anything else on monorail (or walking to MK) 2nd, and AK 3rd.  Avoid a weekend night if possible.



Nothing available, sorry.  For future reference, to have a chance at something like this you would need to have started looking at least 7 months before your first date of travel.


----------



## gopacers

Would you be interested in doing a point transfer instead of a booking rental? I am short of the amount I need for a Thanksgiving trip. I'm looking for a 100 points for BWV.


----------



## Galun

gopacers said:


> Would you be interested in doing a point transfer instead of a booking rental? I am short of the amount I need for a Thanksgiving trip. I'm looking for a 100 points for BWV.



Not interested in transfer.  Thank you.


----------



## Emstars10

Sending you a PM


----------



## SP.Disney

Galun said:


> We finalized our travel plans for this year.  We own around 3300 points and we have ~2200 points available for rent.  My use year is in December and I can book Thanksgiving / Christmas with home resort priority.
> 
> I had been on the board since 2013. At first I was renting out excess points here, but in around 2015 I switched to using a broker for convenience. I was not happy with how some brokers treated renters last year during covid and started renting here again. You can search my post history to see how I dealt with covid related renters. We bought more points than we need currently since we are still working, and plan on spending a lot more time at Disney after retirement. Until then we have excess points to rent.
> 
> I may not be the cheapest in price per point, but I have enough points to handle large reservations like 2BR / Grand Villa. I am asking for slightly more in price per point since not many owners have this many points to rent. You’d still be saving close to 50% off Disney rack rates. However if you are looking for a smaller reservation with less than 150 points (or more), you will be better off going with an owner with less points available to rent, and probably at a lower price.
> 
> My price is as follows:
> 
> 150 point minimum except from VGC
> AKV - 279 points available at $19 per point
> BWV - 259 points available at $19 per point.
> SSR - 1026 points available at $18 per point.
> AUL - 526 points available at $20 per point
> VGC - 123 points available at $22 per point. rented
> If you are interested, please PM or post here your desired resort, room preference, dates, party size (number of adult and children). I use a contract and I accept payment via personal check and Zelle only.
> 
> Thank you.


We are looking for 321 points for 3 rooms at SSR including a 2BR preferred and 2 preferred studios from 9/21/22-9/26/22.


----------



## Galun

SP.Disney said:


> We are looking for 321 points for 3 rooms at SSR including a 2BR preferred and 2 preferred studios from 9/21/22-9/26/22.



All available, send me a DM if you are interested in proceeding.  Thanks,


----------



## Jessteiga

Galun said:


> I cannot book that yet since I don’t have home resort priority at VGF.  Thank you for your interest.


Ok thank you!


----------



## MarisaMS

Hello, can your points be used at Poly? I'm looking to rent 306 points for 2 standard studios 10/22/22-10/29/22


----------



## Galun

MarisaMS said:


> Hello, can your points be used at Poly? I'm looking to rent 306 points for 2 standard studios 10/22/22-10/29/22



as of now two rooms are available for 306 total and I can book for you.  Send dm if interested.  Thanks.


----------



## Jenny Gentilly-List

Galun said:


> We finalized our travel plans for this year.  We own around 3300 points and we have ~2200 points available for rent.  My use year is in December and I can book Thanksgiving / Christmas with home resort priority.
> 
> I had been on the board since 2013. At first I was renting out excess points here, but in around 2015 I switched to using a broker for convenience. I was not happy with how some brokers treated renters last year during covid and started renting here again. You can search my post history to see how I dealt with covid related renters. We bought more points than we need currently since we are still working, and plan on spending a lot more time at Disney after retirement. Until then we have excess points to rent.
> 
> I may not be the cheapest in price per point, but I have enough points to handle large reservations like 2BR / Grand Villa. I am asking for slightly more in price per point since not many owners have this many points to rent. You’d still be saving close to 50% off Disney rack rates. However if you are looking for a smaller reservation with less than 150 points (or more), you will be better off going with an owner with less points available to rent, and probably at a lower price.
> 
> My price is as follows:
> 
> 150 point minimum except from VGC
> AKV - 279 points available at $19 per point All rented.
> BWV - 259 points available at $19 per point. All rented
> SSR - 1026 868 points available at $18 per point.
> AUL - 526 273 points available at $20 per point
> VGC - 123 points available at $22 per point. All rented
> If you are interested, please PM or post here your desired resort, room preference, dates, party size (number of adult and children). I use a contract and I accept payment via personal check and Zelle only.
> 
> Thank you.


Thank you for renting here again! Do you have anything for grand Californian left?


----------



## Gringe814

Hello!
Looking for 2bdr BLT 10/2-10/5
4 adults, 2 kids
Thanks!


----------



## Galun

Jenny Gentilly-List said:


> Thank you for renting here again! Do you have anything for grand Californian left?



no more vgc, sorry.


----------



## Galun

Gringe814 said:


> Hello!
> Looking for 2bdr BLT 10/2-10/5
> 4 adults, 2 kids
> Thanks!



you’d have to move once.  As of right now there is a 2br lock off on 10/2 and a 2br on 10/3 and 4.  All theme park view total 177 points.  You’d have to accept it as is, I won’t be able to check for you in the future to try to change it to 3 consecutive nights.  Please dm if interested.  Thank you.


----------



## Jkelly2007

Galun said:


> We finalized our travel plans for this year.  We own around 3300 points and we have ~2200 points available for rent.  My use year is in December and I can book Thanksgiving / Christmas with home resort priority.
> 
> I had been on the board since 2013. At first I was renting out excess points here, but in around 2015 I switched to using a broker for convenience. I was not happy with how some brokers treated renters last year during covid and started renting here again. You can search my post history to see how I dealt with covid related renters. We bought more points than we need currently since we are still working, and plan on spending a lot more time at Disney after retirement. Until then we have excess points to rent.
> 
> I may not be the cheapest in price per point, but I have enough points to handle large reservations like 2BR / Grand Villa. I am asking for slightly more in price per point since not many owners have this many points to rent. You’d still be saving close to 50% off Disney rack rates. However if you are looking for a smaller reservation with less than 150 points (or more), you will be better off going with an owner with less points available to rent, and probably at a lower price.
> 
> My price is as follows:
> 
> 150 point minimum except from VGC and BWV
> AKV - 279 points available at $19 per point All rented.
> BWV - 259 39 points available at $19 per point
> SSR - 1026 667 points available at $18 per point.
> AUL - 526 273 points available at $20 per point
> VGC - 123 points available at $22 per Sent PM





Galun said:


> We finalized our travel plans for this year.  We own around 3300 points and we have ~2200 points available for rent.  My use year is in December and I can book Thanksgiving / Christmas with home resort priority.
> 
> I had been on the board since 2013. At first I was renting out excess points here, but in around 2015 I switched to using a broker for convenience. I was not happy with how some brokers treated renters last year during covid and started renting here again. You can search my post history to see how I dealt with covid related renters. We bought more points than we need currently since we are still working, and plan on spending a lot more time at Disney after retirement. Until then we have excess points to rent.
> 
> I may not be the cheapest in price per point, but I have enough points to handle large reservations like 2BR / Grand Villa. I am asking for slightly more in price per point since not many owners have this many points to rent. You’d still be saving close to 50% off Disney rack rates. However if you are looking for a smaller reservation with less than 150 points (or more), you will be better off going with an owner with less points available to rent, and probably at a lower price.
> 
> My price is as follows:
> 
> 150 point minimum except from VGC and BWV
> AKV - 279 points available at $19 per point All rented.
> BWV - 259 39 points available at $19 per point
> SSR - 1026 667 points available at $18 per point.
> AUL - 526 273 points available at $20 per point
> VGC - 123 points available at $22 per point. All rented
> If you are interested, please PM or post here your desired resort, room preference, dates, party size (number of adult and children). I use a contract and I accept payment via personal check and Zelle only.
> 
> Thank you.



Sent PM


----------



## Catherine Gunia

Hi,

We are looking for a Deluxe Studio but would consider 1 bedroom depending on price
2 adults 2 children
june 29-July 2 or
June 30-July 2 or
June 29-July 1

Any resort (love you have BWV) except OKW & Saratoga.

Thank you for considering!!
Catherine


----------



## Galun

Catherine Gunia said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are looking for a Deluxe Studio but would consider 1 bedroom depending on price
> 2 adults 2 children
> june 29-July 2 or
> June 30-July 2 or
> June 29-July 1
> 
> Any resort (love you have BWV) except OKW & Saratoga.
> 
> Thank you for considering!!
> Catherine



hi, I have a 150 point minimum.  Thank you.


----------



## PammyPoppins

Are there any studios available for May 21st and May 22nd that sleep 5. would consider a split stay.
Thanks,
Pam


----------



## Galun

PammyPoppins said:


> Are there any studios available for May 21st and May 22nd that sleep 5. would consider a split stay.
> Thanks,
> Pam



hi, I have a 150 point minimum.  Thank you.


----------



## ahardin

My family (2 adults, 3 kids (8,4,2)) is looking for a studio sometime in Nov - Jan. We are wanting to stay a week. Resorts by preference SSR, BWV, AUL  Do you have anything available?


----------



## Galun

ahardin said:


> My family (2 adults, 3 kids (8,4,2)) is looking for a studio sometime in Nov - Jan. We are wanting to stay a week. Resorts by preference SSR, BWV, AUL  Do you have anything available?



I can help you with SSR and AUL.  If interested then send please send me a dm with exact dates and room preference.  Thanks.


----------



## klance13

HI-
Looking for Aulani in a Studio or even hotel room...
11/19-11/23 
2 adults/2 kids

Thanks!
Kelly


----------



## Harriskl

Galun said:


> We finalized our travel plans for this year.  We own around 3300 points and we have ~2200 points available for rent.  My use year is in December and I can book Thanksgiving / Christmas with home resort priority.
> 
> I had been on the board since 2013. At first I was renting out excess points here, but in around 2015 I switched to using a broker for convenience. I was not happy with how some brokers treated renters last year during covid and started renting here again. You can search my post history to see how I dealt with covid related renters. We bought more points than we need currently since we are still working, and plan on spending a lot more time at Disney after retirement. Until then we have excess points to rent.
> 
> I may not be the cheapest in price per point, but I have enough points to handle large reservations like 2BR / Grand Villa. I am asking for slightly more in price per point since not many owners have this many points to rent. You’d still be saving close to 50% off Disney rack rates. However if you are looking for a smaller reservation with less than 150 points (or more), you will be better off going with an owner with less points available to rent, and probably at a lower price.
> 
> My price is as follows:
> 
> 150 point minimum except from VGC and BWV
> AKV - 279 points available at $19 per point All rented.
> BWV - 259 39 points available at $19 per point
> SSR - 1026 490 points available at $18 per point.
> AUL - 526 273 points available at $20 per point
> VGC - 123 points available at $22 per point. All rented
> Additional costs:
> 
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require walking.
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require over 350 points.
> $1.00 per point added for reservations that require over 600 points.
> $1.50 per point added for reservations that require over 900 points.
> If you are interested, please PM or post here your desired resort, room preference, dates, party size (number of adult and children). I use a contract and I accept payment via personal check and Zelle only.
> 
> Thank you.


Looking for April 9-11, 2022 at any WDW resort


----------



## Galun

Harriskl said:


> Looking for April 9-11, 2022 at any WDW resort



sorry I have a 150 point minimum.  Thanks.


----------



## aiellestad

Hello! I cant figure out how to PM you but I am looking for 270 points for Aulani for Dec 22! Can you help? Need 1 bedroom islands garden or standard dec 3-dec 11, 2022


----------



## Galun

aiellestad said:


> Hello! I cant figure out how to PM you but I am looking for 270 points for Aulani for Dec 22! Can you help? Need 1 bedroom islands garden or standard dec 3-dec 11, 2022



Available for 272 standard or 280 island garden at $20 per point.  Post 10 times anywhere in disboards to get ability to direct message.  Looking forward to hearing from you.  Thanks.


----------



## aiellestad

Galun said:


> Available for 280 points at $20 per point.  Post 10 times anywhere in disboards to get ability to direct message.  Looking forward to hearing from you.  Thanks.


Ok! I will start posting more! I just signed up today


----------



## aiellestad

Galun said:


> Available for 272 standard or 280 island garden at $20 per point.  Post 10 times anywhere in disboards to get ability to direct message.  Looking forward to hearing from you.  Thanks.


Hey, sorry. its me again. I've posted over 10 times but still dont have the ability to PM you. Is there any other way to contact you?


----------



## Galun

aiellestad said:


> Hey, sorry. its me again. I've posted over 10 times but still dont have the ability to PM you. Is there any other way to contact you?



There are strict rules on using this board and all personal information must be taken to dm.  

Posts on the dvc board don’t count toward the 10 posts, best is to post 10 times at the test board, and it may take 24 hours after that before you can dm.  Thank you.

https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## aiellestad

Galun said:


> There are strict rules on using this board and all personal information must be taken to dm.
> 
> Posts on the dvc board don’t count toward the 10 posts, best is to post 10 times at the test board, and it may take 24 hours after that before you can dm.  Thank you.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


Thanks. I also read on the board it has to be 24 hours that your account is opened. If that is true, it wont be until after 5pm EST today. I'll PM you whenever they finally allow it. Hopefully we can still make it work.


----------



## Galun

aiellestad said:


> Thanks. I also read on the board it has to be 24 hours that your account is opened. If that is true, it wont be until after 5pm EST today. I'll PM you whenever they finally allow it. Hopefully we can still make it work.



Yeah no problem, dm when ready.  Thanks


----------



## s501395

I am looking for a one bedroom at boardwalk for dec 2 - 6, do you have available?


----------



## Galun

s501395 said:


> I am looking for a one bedroom at boardwalk for dec 2 - 6, do you have available?


Not available, best is 12/2-5 in a one br


----------



## s501395

Galun said:


> Not available, best is 12/2-5 in a one br


How many points for this?


----------



## Galun

s501395 said:


> How many points for this?


97 in a 1br garden/pool view


----------



## s501395

Galun said:


> 97 in a 1br garden/pool view


What was your price per point? I’m seeing that Boardwalk room type is available for the 5th?


----------



## Galun

s501395 said:


> What was your price per point? I’m seeing that Boardwalk room type is available for the 5th?



Availability changes all the time, when you are ready to proceed please send me a direct message on what you want and I will check.

My price for bwv is $19 per point for the first 39 points, and $20 per point for points required beyond 39.  This is because these points will not expire until 11/30/2024, more than 2.5 years from now.


----------



## s501395

Galun said:


> Availability changes all the time, when you are ready to proceed please send me a direct message on what you want and I will check.
> 
> My price for bwv is $19 per point for the first 39 points, and $20 per point for points required beyond 39.  This is because these points will not expire until 11/30/2024, more than 2.5 years from now.


Ok! I am unable to direct message yet, something I need to do to be able to do that?


----------



## Galun

s501395 said:


> Ok! I am unable to direct message yet, something I need to do to be able to do that?


Post at least 10 times and wait around 24 hours.  

Posts on the dvc board don’t count toward the 10 posts, best is to post at the test board.  Thank you.

https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## LuckyEmblem

Hi! I'm looking for a Studio @ AUL, 12/7 - 12/11, 2 adults


----------



## Galun

LuckyEmblem said:


> Hi! I'm looking for a Studio @ AUL, 12/7 - 12/11, 2 adults



Hi, I have a 150 point minimum.  Thank you.


----------



## boyd2284

Jkelly2007 said:


> Sent PM


Looking for akv around Easter time 2023 for 8 days.  2 bedroom villa


----------



## AJM19

Galun said:


> We finalized our travel plans for this year.  We own around 3300 points and we have ~2200 points available for rent.  My use year is in December and I can book Thanksgiving / Christmas with home resort priority.
> 
> I had been on the board since 2013. At first I was renting out excess points here, but in around 2015 I switched to using a broker for convenience. I was not happy with how some brokers treated renters last year during covid and started renting here again. You can search my post history to see how I dealt with covid related renters. We bought more points than we need currently since we are still working, and plan on spending a lot more time at Disney after retirement. Until then we have excess points to rent.
> 
> I may not be the cheapest in price per point, but I have enough points to handle large reservations like 2BR / Grand Villa. I am asking for slightly more in price per point since not many owners have this many points to rent. You’d still be saving close to 50% off Disney rack rates. However if you are looking for a smaller reservation with less than 150 points (or more), you will be better off going with an owner with less points available to rent, and probably at a lower price.
> 
> My price is as follows:
> 
> 150 point minimum except from VGC and BWV
> AKV - 279 points available at $19 per point All rented.
> BWV - 259 39 points available at $19 per point
> SSR - 1026 490 points available at $18 per point.
> AUL - 526 points available at $20 per point all rented
> VGC - 123 points available at $22 per point. All rented
> Additional costs:
> 
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require walking.
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require over 350 points.
> $1.00 per point added for reservations that require over 600 points.
> $1.50 per point added for reservations that require over 900 points.
> If you are interested, please PM or post here your desired resort, room preference, dates, party size (number of adult and children). I use a contract and I accept payment via personal check and Zelle only.
> 
> Thank you.


Hello,
We are interested in BWV be for june 24th through june 26th.


----------



## Galun

boyd2284 said:


> Looking for akv around Easter time 2023 for 8 days.  2 bedroom villa



Hi, I don’t have any akv points left.  Check back here for another member with points available in early may.  Thank you.


----------



## Galun

AJM19 said:


> Hello,
> We are interested in BWV be for june 24th through june 26th.



Hi, I have a 150 point minimum.  Thank you.


----------



## Morecheeseplease

I’m looking to rent points for AUL 3-Bdrm Ocean View Grand Villa, 11/17/22-11/22/22. Would you have availability and points for this, please?


----------



## Galun

Morecheeseplease said:


> I’m looking to rent points for AUL 3-Bdrm Ocean View Grand Villa, 11/17/22-11/22/22. Would you have availability and points for this, please?


Available and have points.  Please send direct message if interested.  Thanks.


----------



## Morecheeseplease

Thanks so much for your reply! I’m excited to hear you might be able to help with my desired booking. I will DM you as soon as I have the ability to do so.


----------



## DanielleAlbino33

Hello
We are looking for prefer*ably a two bedroom villa at either Old Key West (1st Choice) or Saratoga Springs. We have friends that are booking on Thursday and would prefer to match there resort which would be one of the above. The d-Outates are Sunday November 7th (Check-In) and Monday November 14th Check-Out. We have rented on the the disboards before and prefer to do it this way as opposed to a broker but the individuals we have rented before do not have the points to cover the reservation. Can you let me know the availability and the total cost please. Hoping you still have points. Thank you for you assistance. Danielle*


----------



## Galun

DanielleAlbino33 said:


> Hello
> We are looking for prefer*ably a two bedroom villa at either Old Key West (1st Choice) or Saratoga Springs. We have friends that are booking on Thursday and would prefer to match there resort which would be one of the above. The d-Outates are Sunday November 7th (Check-In) and Monday November 14th Check-Out. We have rented on the the disboards before and prefer to do it this way as opposed to a broker but the individuals we have rented before do not have the points to cover the reservation. Can you let me know the availability and the total cost please. Hoping you still have points. Thank you for you assistance. Danielle*



All are available 

Okw 269 points
Ssr standard 265 points
Ssr preferred 317 points

Please send dm if you are interested in proceeding.  Thanks.


----------



## DanielleAlbino33

Galun said:


> All are available
> 
> Okw 269 points
> 
> 
> Galun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are available
> 
> Okw 269 points
> Ssr standard 265 points
> Ssr preferred 317 points
> 
> Please send dm if you are interested in proceeding.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ssr standard 265 points
> Ssr preferred 317 points
Click to expand...

How do I send a private message


----------



## Galun

DanielleAlbino33 said:


> How do I send a private message



Post at least 10 times and wait around 24 hours.  Yours may be faster since it’s not a brand new account.

Posts on the dvc board don’t count toward the 10 posts, best is to post at the test board. Thank you.

https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Vickey Sonko

Galun said:


> We finalized our travel plans for this year.  We own around 3300 points and we have ~2200 points available for rent.  My use year is in December and I can book Thanksgiving / Christmas with home resort priority.
> 
> I had been on the board since 2013. At first I was renting out excess points here, but in around 2015 I switched to using a broker for convenience. I was not happy with how some brokers treated renters last year during covid and started renting here again. You can search my post history to see how I dealt with covid related renters. We bought more points than we need currently since we are still working, and plan on spending a lot more time at Disney after retirement. Until then we have excess points to rent.
> 
> I may not be the cheapest in price per point, but I have enough points to handle large reservations like 2BR / Grand Villa. I am asking for slightly more in price per point since not many owners have this many points to rent. You’d still be saving close to 50% off Disney rack rates. However if you are looking for a smaller reservation with less than 150 points (or more), you will be better off going with an owner with less points available to rent, and probably at a lower price.
> 
> My price is as follows:
> 
> 150 point minimum except from VGC and BWV
> AKV - 279 points available at $19 per point All rented.
> BWV - 259 39 points available at $19 per point
> SSR - 1026 525 points available at $18 per point.
> AUL - 526 points available at $20 per point all rented
> VGC - 123 points available at $22 per point. All rented
> Additional costs:
> 
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require walking.
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require over 350 points.
> $1.00 per point added for reservations that require over 600 points.
> $1.50 per point added for reservations that require over 900 points.
> If you are interested, please PM or post here your desired resort, room preference, dates, party size (number of adult and children). I use a contract and I accept payment via personal check and Zelle only.
> 
> Thank you.


Hello,
Interested  in SSR 2 bedroom, standard,  9/11/22 to 9/16/22.


----------



## Vickey Sonko

Vickey Sonko said:


> Hello,
> Interested  in SSR 2 bedroom, standard,  9/11/22 to 9/16/22.


New to this board


----------



## Vickey Sonko

SSR, 2 bedroom  standard, 4 adults, 9/11/22 -9/16/22. Thank you


----------



## Galun

Currently I have 498 points left at SSR that is bookable at SSR 11 months out and any resort at 7 months out for $18 per point.  Thanks.


----------



## wieisme

Please let me know if anyone falls off for AUL booking, will need two rooms 12/24-12/28/22


----------



## Galun

wieisme said:


> Please let me know if anyone falls off for AUL booking, will need two rooms 12/24-12/28/22



I may have points available.  Please send me a direct message with what you need.  Thanks.


----------



## Galun

Vickey Sonko said:


> SSR, 2 bedroom  standard, 4 adults, 9/11/22 -9/16/22. Thank you



sorry I have a 150 point minimum and standard is only 108.  If you are willing to do preferred at 140 points I can do it and it is available. Please send a direct message if you are interested. Thank you.


----------



## Alohalounge

Do you still have AUL points available for rent? Looking for enough for a 3-4 night stay starting 7/30 this year (2022).


----------



## Galun

Alohalounge said:


> Do you still have AUL points available for rent? Looking for enough for a 3-4 night stay starting 7/30 this year (2022).


Hi, I have a 150 point minimum.  Thank you.


----------



## Alohalounge

Galun said:


> Hi, I have a 150 point minimum.  Thank you.


How many nights is 150 pt at aulani for a standard room? Is there a point chart for aulani out there you can point me to?


----------



## Galun

Alohalounge said:


> How many nights is 150 pt at aulani for a standard room? Is there a point chart for aulani out there you can point me to?


Probably 6 - 7 nights.  At 3 months out in the middle of summer you will be lucky if you can get two connecting nights.


----------



## mickeymum13

Hi.  Looking for one night at BWV Feb 15th-16th for four adults


----------



## Galun

mickeymum13 said:


> Hi.  Looking for one night at BWV Feb 15th-16th for four adults



looking to get rid of the 39 points in one reservation.  Thank you.


----------



## striker1064

I am looking to book a Kidani Grand Villa Standard View 10/10-10/14, 336 points, for 6 adults and 1 child. I know that isn't your home resort, but are you able to do it since it's within 7 months?


----------



## Galun

striker1064 said:


> I am looking to book a Kidani Grand Villa Standard View 10/10-10/14, 336 points, for 6 adults and 1 child. I know that isn't your home resort, but are you able to do it since it's within 7 months?


Available and I can book it.  Send direct message please.  Thanks.


----------



## striker1064

Galun said:


> Available and I can book it.  Send direct message please.  Thanks.



I apologize, people in my party are already being wishy-washy, so I'll have to hold off for now. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Vickey Sonko

Galun said:


> Currently I have 498 points left at SSR that is bookable at SSR 11 months out and any resort at 7 months out for $18 per point.  Thanks.


Interested in booking 135 points for 2 bedroom , SSR, 9/11-9/16.thank you


----------



## Vickey Sonko

Galun said:


> sorry I have a 150 point minimum and standard is only 108.  If you are willing to do preferred at 140 points I can do it and it is available. Please send a direct message if you are interested. Thank you.


Yes, that would be excellent!


----------



## Galun

Vickey Sonko said:


> Yes, that would be excellent!



I miscalculated in the prior message.  Preferred 2br is actually 175 points.  Sorry I have to stick to a 150 point minimum.  Please send me a direct message if you want to proceed.  Thank you.


----------



## njsam

Hi!  Do you have a deluxe room availability for Thurs. 4/21 checking out Sun. 4/23 preferably at the BCV or others around EPCOT/MAGIC KINGDOM?  3 adults, 2 children.  Not sure but maybe 62 pts?


----------



## Galun

Vickey Sonko said:


> Interested in booking 135 points for 2 bedroom , SSR, 9/11-9/16.thank you


I have a 150 point minimum.  Thank you.


----------



## CQuinn

Looking for BWV garden view studio 1/21/23-1/27/23  please


----------



## CQuinn

CQuinn said:


> Looking for BWV garden view studio 1/21/23-1/27/23  please


Sorry I just made it to your original post and saw your UY/points left


----------



## Galun

CQuinn said:


> Looking for BWV garden view studio 1/21/23-1/27/23  please



available for 91 points.  Price will be $19 for the 39 points I have left, and $20 for the remaining 52 points to complete the reservation since they don’t expire until 2.5 years from now.  Please send dm if interested.  Thank you.


----------



## daybreaker

Hi, trying to price out options for a family trip in Dec, hoping to make a decision and book in the next week or two. 

This is my first time looking at renting DVC points, and I've checked online availability calendars and point calculators - are they correct in showing availability for: SSR, 2 BR standard view, 12/4/22 - 12/11/22 at 232 points? And would it be $18/point from you?

Thanks!


----------



## Galun

daybreaker said:


> Hi, trying to price out options for a family trip in Dec, hoping to make a decision and book in the next week or two.
> 
> This is my first time looking at renting DVC points, and I've checked online availability calendars and point calculators - are they correct in showing availability for: SSR, 2 BR standard view, 12/4/22 - 12/11/22 at 232 points? And would it be $18/point from you?
> 
> Thanks!


That’s correct


----------



## PhilB1

Galun said:


> We finalized our travel plans for this year.  We own around 3300 points and we have ~2200 points available for rent.  My use year is in December and I can book Thanksgiving / Christmas with home resort priority.
> 
> I had been on the board since 2013. At first I was renting out excess points here, but in around 2015 I switched to using a broker for convenience. I was not happy with how some brokers treated renters last year during covid and started renting here again. You can search my post history to see how I dealt with covid related renters. We bought more points than we need currently since we are still working, and plan on spending a lot more time at Disney after retirement. Until then we have excess points to rent.
> 
> I may not be the cheapest in price per point, but I have enough points to handle large reservations like 2BR / Grand Villa. I am asking for slightly more in price per point since not many owners have this many points to rent. You’d still be saving close to 50% off Disney rack rates. However if you are looking for a smaller reservation with less than 150 points (or more), you will be better off going with an owner with less points available to rent, and probably at a lower price.
> 
> My price is as follows:
> 
> 150 point minimum except from VGC and BWV
> AKV - 279 points available at $19 per point All rented.
> BWV - 259 39 points available at $19 per point
> SSR - 1026 498 points available at $18 per point.
> AUL - 526 points available at $20 per point all rented
> VGC - 123 points available at $22 per point. All rented
> Additional costs:
> 
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require walking.
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require over 350 points.
> $1.00 per point added for reservations that require over 600 points.
> $1.50 per point added for reservations that require over 900 points.
> If you are interested, please PM or post here your desired resort, room preference, dates, party size (number of adult and children). I use a contract and I accept payment via personal check and Zelle only.
> 
> Thank you.


Hello! Looking for Standard Studio at BWV for 5 nights starting on 7/31/22. Thanks!


----------



## Galun

PhilB1 said:


> Hello! Looking for Standard Studio at BWV for 5 nights starting on 7/31/22. Thanks!


Out of points at bwv.  Thank you.


----------



## jmbehar

Hi!  I'm looking to book a one bedroom at Aulani 2/18/23-2/25/23.  Looks like it ranges from 238-322 points.  Would you be able to help me?  Thanks!


----------



## Galun

jmbehar said:


> Hi!  I'm looking to book a one bedroom at Aulani 2/18/23-2/25/23.  Looks like it ranges from 238-322 points.  Would you be able to help me?  Thanks!



Out of points at Aulani.  Thank you.


----------



## disneykip

I am looking for a studio available 10/28-11/2.   No preference on resort but is there any availability?  Are you willing to use your remaining SSR points for another resort?

Thanks.


----------



## tntstults

Any points available at one of the Disneyland resorts?


----------



## kellyyfisherr

Does anyone have a confirmed reservation 5/14-5/17 they are trying to get rid of? We are desperate!!


----------



## Galun

disneykip said:


> I am looking for a studio available 10/28-11/2.   No preference on resort but is there any availability?  Are you willing to use your remaining SSR points for another resort?
> 
> Thanks.



hi, I have a 150 point minimum.  Thank you.


----------



## Galun

tntstults said:


> Any points available at one of the Disneyland resorts?



498 points left, 11 months out at ssr, 7 months out at all other resorts (including riv since these are direct points).  I have a 150 point minimum.  Please send me a direct message if interested.  Thank you.


----------



## Hhugh717

Hi, looking for 2BR at OKW or 2-3BR at SSR 5/27-6/4/22. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Galun

Hhugh717 said:


> Hi, looking for 2BR at OKW or 2-3BR at SSR 5/27-6/4/22. Thanks in advance!



Nothing available, best is two consecutive nights.  Thanks.


----------



## adventurelandabby

Galun said:


> We finalized our travel plans for this year.  We own around 3300 points and we have ~2200 points available for rent.  My use year is in December and I can book Thanksgiving / Christmas with home resort priority.
> 
> I had been on the board since 2013. At first I was renting out excess points here, but in around 2015 I switched to using a broker for convenience. I was not happy with how some brokers treated renters last year during covid and started renting here again. You can search my post history to see how I dealt with covid related renters. We bought more points than we need currently since we are still working, and plan on spending a lot more time at Disney after retirement. Until then we have excess points to rent.
> 
> I may not be the cheapest in price per point, but I have enough points to handle large reservations like 2BR / Grand Villa. I am asking for slightly more in price per point since not many owners have this many points to rent. You’d still be saving close to 50% off Disney rack rates. However if you are looking for a smaller reservation with less than 150 points (or more), you will be better off going with an owner with less points available to rent, and probably at a lower price.
> 
> My price is as follows:
> 
> 150 point minimum except from VGC and BWV
> AKV - 279 points available at $19 per point All rented.
> BWV - 259 points available at $19 per point all rented
> SSR - 1026 498 points available at $18 per point.
> AUL - 526 points available at $20 per point all rented
> VGC - 123 points available at $22 per point. All rented
> Additional costs:
> 
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require walking.
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require over 350 points.
> $1.00 per point added for reservations that require over 600 points.
> $1.50 per point added for reservations that require over 900 points.
> If you are interested, please PM or post here your desired resort, room preference, dates, party size (number of adult and children). I use a contract and I accept payment via personal check and Zelle only.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi, I am looking for Saratoga Springs Studio for July 1-4th! Thank you!


----------



## Galun

adventurelandabby said:


> Hi, I am looking for Saratoga Springs Studio for July 1-4th! Thank you!


Hi, I have a 150 point minimum. Thank you.


----------



## Hhugh717

Galun said:


> Nothing available, best is two consecutive nights.  Thanks.


Thank you for checking!


----------



## Galun

137 points remaining, can go over a bit to complete reservation.  Thank you,.


----------



## crystaldawn

Sent a pm


----------



## binab

Hi!  I’m looking for SSR preferred studio for Jan 2-8.  Thanks!

Disregard, just saw your minimum.


----------



## RussellFam

Galun said:


> We finalized our travel plans for this year.  We own around 3300 points and we have ~2200 points available for rent.  My use year is in December and I can book Thanksgiving / Christmas with home resort priority.
> 
> I had been on the board since 2013. At first I was renting out excess points here, but in around 2015 I switched to using a broker for convenience. I was not happy with how some brokers treated renters last year during covid and started renting here again. You can search my post history to see how I dealt with covid related renters. We bought more points than we need currently since we are still working, and plan on spending a lot more time at Disney after retirement. Until then we have excess points to rent.
> 
> I may not be the cheapest in price per point, but I have enough points to handle large reservations like 2BR / Grand Villa. I am asking for slightly more in price per point since not many owners have this many points to rent. You’d still be saving close to 50% off Disney rack rates. However if you are looking for a smaller reservation with less than 150 points (or more), you will be better off going with an owner with less points available to rent, and probably at a lower price.
> 
> My price is as follows:
> 
> 150 point minimum except from VGC and BWV
> AKV - 279 points available at $19 per point All rented.
> BWV - 259 points available at $19 per point all rented
> SSR - 1026 320 points available at $18 per point.
> AUL - 526 points available at $20 per point all rented
> VGC - 123 points available at $22 per point. All rented
> Additional costs:
> 
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require walking.
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require over 350 points.
> $1.00 per point added for reservations that require over 600 points.
> $1.50 per point added for reservations that require over 900 points.
> If you are interested, please PM or post here your desired resort, room preference, dates, party size (number of adult and children). I use a contract and I accept payment via personal check and Zelle only.
> 
> Thank you.


Hello there, looking for either 2 studios or a 2 bedroom at SSR for 10 nights within November 1st-14th 2022. Thank You!!!!


----------



## Galun

RussellFam said:


> Hello there, looking for either 2 studios or a 2 bedroom at SSR for 10 nights within November 1st-14th 2022. Thank You!!!!


Missing too many random nights in the middle.  At around 6-7 months out I think your chances are very slim, in both studio and 2br.  Second week is better, first week k think you have little chance.


----------



## Classytt

Galun said:


> We finalized our travel plans for this year.  We own around 3300 points and we have ~2200 points available for rent.  My use year is in December and I can book Thanksgiving / Christmas with home resort priority.
> 
> I had been on the board since 2013. At first I was renting out excess points here, but in around 2015 I switched to using a broker for convenience. I was not happy with how some brokers treated renters last year during covid and started renting here again. You can search my post history to see how I dealt with covid related renters. We bought more points than we need currently since we are still working, and plan on spending a lot more time at Disney after retirement. Until then we have excess points to rent.
> 
> I may not be the cheapest in price per point, but I have enough points to handle large reservations like 2BR / Grand Villa. I am asking for slightly more in price per point since not many owners have this many points to rent. You’d still be saving close to 50% off Disney rack rates. However if you are looking for a smaller reservation with less than 150 points (or more), you will be better off going with an owner with less points available to rent, and probably at a lower price.
> 
> My price is as follows:
> 
> 150 point minimum except from VGC and BWV
> AKV - 279 points available at $19 per point All rented.
> BWV - 259 points available at $19 per point all rented
> SSR - 1026 320 points available at $18 per point.
> AUL - 526 points available at $20 per point all rented
> VGC - 123 points available at $22 per point. All rented
> Additional costs:
> 
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require walking.
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require over 350 points.
> $1.00 per point added for reservations that require over 600 points.
> $1.50 per point added for reservations that require over 900 points.
> If you are interested, please PM or post here your desired resort, room preference, dates, party size (number of adult and children). I use a contract and I accept payment via personal check and Zelle only.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Classytt

Galun said:


> Missing too many random nights in the middle.  At around 6-7 months out I think your chances are very slim, in both studio and 2br.  Second week is better, first week k think you have little chance.


Hello. I am looking for a 2-bedroom villa at either BCV, BLT or BWV for August 1-8, 2022. We have a party of 5 (3 adults, 1 teen turning 18 on August 5, and a 15 year old).


----------



## Galun

Classytt said:


> Hello. I am looking for a 2-bedroom villa at either BCV, BLT or BWV for August 1-8, 2022. We have a party of 5 (3 adults, 1 teen turning 18 on August 5, and a 15 year old).


Bcv and bwv zero availability.  Blt has one random night.

The only resorts with full availability are ssr and okw.


----------



## R&B7012017

Galun said:


> We finalized our travel plans for this year.  We own around 3300 points and we have ~2200 points available for rent.  My use year is in December and I can book Thanksgiving / Christmas with home resort priority.
> 
> I had been on the board since 2013. At first I was renting out excess points here, but in around 2015 I switched to using a broker for convenience. I was not happy with how some brokers treated renters last year during covid and started renting here again. You can search my post history to see how I dealt with covid related renters. We bought more points than we need currently since we are still working, and plan on spending a lot more time at Disney after retirement. Until then we have excess points to rent.
> 
> I may not be the cheapest in price per point, but I have enough points to handle large reservations like 2BR / Grand Villa. I am asking for slightly more in price per point since not many owners have this many points to rent. You’d still be saving close to 50% off Disney rack rates. However if you are looking for a smaller reservation with less than 150 points (or more), you will be better off going with an owner with less points available to rent, and probably at a lower price.
> 
> My price is as follows:
> 
> 150 point minimum except from VGC and BWV
> AKV - 279 points available at $19 per point All rented.
> BWV - 259 points available at $19 per point all rented
> SSR - 1026 320 points available at $18 per point.
> AUL - 526 points available at $20 per point all rented
> VGC - 123 points available at $22 per point. All rented
> Additional costs:
> 
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require walking.
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require over 350 points.
> $1.00 per point added for reservations that require over 600 points.
> $1.50 per point added for reservations that require over 900 points.
> If you are interested, please PM or post here your desired resort, room preference, dates, party size (number of adult and children). I use a contract and I accept payment via personal check and Zelle only.
> 
> Thank you.


We are looking for SSR.  WE do not have a room preference.  

June 29, 2022 - July 8, 2022 
2 Adults
2 Children Age 16
1 2 Year old


----------



## R&B7012017

Hello, I am new to all this and I am not sure if I am doing this right.   We are looking for any room at SSR

June, 29 to July 8, 2022
2 Adults
2 Children age 16
1 child age 2

thank you


----------



## trey cull

Any studios besides OKW and Saratoga available Sept 24 - Oct 1   split stays are ok   Oct 1st through 8th is ok also.  We could also pick up a onsite hotel for a day or two if the week isn not available


----------



## Galun

R&B7012017 said:


> Hello, I am new to all this and I am not sure if I am doing this right.   We are looking for any room at SSR
> 
> June, 29 to July 8, 2022
> 2 Adults
> 2 Children age 16
> 1 child age 2
> 
> thank you


1br standard 271 points
1br preferred 307 points
2br standard 339 points.

Send dm if interested.  Thank you.


----------



## Galun

trey cull said:


> Any studios besides OKW and Saratoga available Sept 24 - Oct 1   split stays are ok   Oct 1st through 8th is ok also.  We could also pick up a onsite hotel for a day or two if the week isn not available


Only availability is 1br preferred ssr 180 points.


----------



## Gabe

Hello, I need a reservation for a 1 bedroom at Saratoga springs for June 17,18,19. Total 109 points which I can see is available. Do you still have availability. Let me know please.

-Gabe


----------



## Leftygage

Looking for GF...

9/8 to 9/11 studio

thank you


----------



## Galun

Gabe said:


> Hello, I need a reservation for a 1 bedroom at Saratoga springs for June 17,18,19. Total 109 points which I can see is available. Do you still have availability. Let me know please.
> 
> -Gabe


Hi, I am trying to rent out all my 137 remaining points in one reservation.  Thank you for your interest.


----------



## Galun

Leftygage said:


> Looking for GF...
> 
> 9/8 to 9/11 studio
> 
> thank you


Hi, I am trying to rent out all my 137 remaining points in one reservation.  Thank you for your interest


----------



## Sherry76

Galun said:


> We finalized our travel plans for this year.  We own around 3300 points and we have ~2200 points available for rent.  My use year is in December and I can book Thanksgiving / Christmas with home resort priority.
> 
> I had been on the board since 2013. At first I was renting out excess points here, but in around 2015 I switched to using a broker for convenience. I was not happy with how some brokers treated renters last year during covid and started renting here again. You can search my post history to see how I dealt with covid related renters. We bought more points than we need currently since we are still working, and plan on spending a lot more time at Disney after retirement. Until then we have excess points to rent.
> 
> I may not be the cheapest in price per point, but I have enough points to handle large reservations like 2BR / Grand Villa. I am asking for slightly more in price per point since not many owners have this many points to rent. You’d still be saving close to 50% off Disney rack rates. However if you are looking for a smaller reservation with less than 150 points (or more), you will be better off going with an owner with less points available to rent, and probably at a lower price.
> 
> My price is as follows:
> 
> 150 point minimum except from VGC and BWV
> AKV - 279 points available at $19 per point All rented.
> BWV - 259 points available at $19 per point all rented
> SSR - 1026 320 points available at $18 per point.
> AUL - 526 points available at $20 per point all rented
> VGC - 123 points available at $22 per point. All rented
> Additional costs:
> 
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require walking.
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require over 350 points.
> $1.00 per point added for reservations that require over 600 points.
> $1.50 per point added for reservations that require over 900 points.
> If you are interested, please PM or post here your desired resort, room preference, dates, party size (number of adult and children). I use a contract and I accept payment via personal check and Zelle only.
> 
> Thank you.


Good afternoon, it has been over 12 years since I bought points for a family vacation. I cannot remember how I went about buying points and renting for the Yacht Club. Do you have points available for October 16th until October 22nd for the Yacht Club?


----------



## Galun

Sherry76 said:


> Good afternoon, it has been over 12 years since I bought points for a family vacation. I cannot remember how I went about buying points and renting for the Yacht Club. Do you have points available for October 16th until October 22nd for the Yacht Club?



You didn’t say room size So I assume studio or one bedroom.

Beach club has zero availability in studio, 1BR, 2BR on any of your dates.

The only availability across your dates are:
SSR 1BR 179 standard 203 preferred
OKW 1BR 166


----------



## mes1229

Are you able to book at Copper Creek? Looking for 330 points


----------



## jofesthechef

Hello i’m looking for for a reservation at old key west from 2 bedroom villa from july 3 2022 to july 8 2022.  I’m trying to join family already vacationing there and only can afford 3000 let me know if you can help my email is jofesthechef@aol.com
Thank you.


Galun said:


> We finalized our travel plans for this year.  We own around 3300 points and we have ~2200 points available for rent.  My use year is in December and I can book Thanksgiving / Christmas with home resort priority.
> 
> I had been on the board since 2013. At first I was renting out excess points here, but in around 2015 I switched to using a broker for convenience. I was not happy with how some brokers treated renters last year during covid and started renting here again. You can search my post history to see how I dealt with covid related renters. We bought more points than we need currently since we are still working, and plan on spending a lot more time at Disney after retirement. Until then we have excess points to rent.
> 
> I may not be the cheapest in price per point, but I have enough points to handle large reservations like 2BR / Grand Villa. I am asking for slightly more in price per point since not many owners have this many points to rent. You’d still be saving close to 50% off Disney rack rates. However if you are looking for a smaller reservation with less than 150 points (or more), you will be better off going with an owner with less points available to rent, and probably at a lower price.
> 
> My price is as follows:
> 
> 150 point minimum except from VGC and BWV
> AKV - 279 points available at $19 per point All rented.
> BWV - 259 points available at $19 per point all rented
> SSR - 1026 320 points available at $18 per point.
> AUL - 526 points available at $20 per point all rented
> VGC - 123 points available at $22 per point. All rented
> Additional costs:
> 
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require walking.
> $0.50 per point added for reservations that require over 350 points.
> $1.00 per point added for reservations that require over 600 points.
> $1.50 per point added for reservations that require over 900 points.
> If you are interested, please PM or post here your desired resort, room preference, dates, party size (number of adult and children). I use a contract and I accept payment via personal check and Zelle only.
> 
> Thank you.


Hello.  I am looking for a reservation at Old Key West in a 2 BR Villa from July 3 to July 8 2022.   There will be 2 adults and 3 Children.


----------



## Galun

mes1229 said:


> Are you able to book at Copper Creek? Looking for 330 points


I have the points.  Dates?


----------



## Galun

jofesthechef said:


> Hello i’m looking for for a reservation at old key west from 2 bedroom villa from july 3 2022 to july 8 2022.  I’m trying to join family already vacationing there and only can afford 3000 let me know if you can help my email is jofesthechef@aol.com
> Thank you.
> 
> Hello.  I am looking for a reservation at Old Key West in a 2 BR Villa from July 3 to July 8 2022.   There will be 2 adults and 3 Children.



1br sleeps 5, 135 points, under your budget of $3000

2br is available for 185 points but I will not give a discount since these points have years until they expire . You may have better luck with people where the points will expire in a few months x


----------



## jofesthechef

Galun said:


> 1br sleeps 5, 135 points, under your budget of $3000
> 
> 2br is available for 185 points but I will not give a discount since these points have years until they expire . You may have better luck with people where the points will expire in a few months x


Ok.  How can we Book it?


----------



## Galun

jofesthechef said:


> Ok.  How can we Book it?


Send me a direct message and we can take it from there.  Thanks.


----------

